# Routan Headlight Options



## mk4vr6jetta02 (Nov 10, 2014)

Just wondering if it is possible to put newer model headlights in the 09. If not, are there aftermarket projector headlights for the 09? I haven't been able to find anything.

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Take a look in the sticky thread, there is a write up on doing OEM HID


----------

